# Does anyone know what's wrong with me?



## santhy (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi, I'll try to be as brief as possible

So for the past 3 years (it started a few months after I went to college), I've had IBS-C, it was a shock at first (as I'm sure most here will understand), but the bigger shock was that at the same time I developed a strange gas problem.

I could be going about my daily life and then I'll notice a bad smell, like I had just passed wind, only I did not feel anything, there was no sound, basically the only way I became aware of it was with the odor, or the reactions of those around me.

Now as far as the constipation goes, I've managed to adjust my diet to cope with it as best I can, but this mystery odor is what is ruining my life. This all started when I was 18 and has just been an absolute nightmare, it is ruining my life.

I'm lactose intolerant so I've cut that out of my diet, but it still happens. It's not a constant smell that I'm aware of, it'll just happen every now and then. I just don't understand.

I've seen my doctor, I've had a lower abdominal and a rectal ultrasound done, as well as a GI physiology test and an endoscopy, but everything came back normal, my colo-rectal consultant says she's never heard of something like this before, especially the fact that I'm completely unaware when it happens. I'm scheduled for a hydrogen breath test. I had H.Pylori a couple of years ago, but that was cleared up with a course of antibiotics a year and a half ago, which is great, but made no difference to my symptoms.

I'm even afraid to eat lunch sometimes as I don't want to have a 'problem' in class, it's crushed my social life, I, well I'm trying to stick to the basics here, but I just can't be myself anymore, plainly, I am desperate and I just want my life back.

So in a nutshell:
- Does anyone know what's wrong with me? (especially as according to my doctor I am physically fine)

- Any suggestions on what I should do next?
- Anything I can do to alleviate the symptoms?
- Miscellaneous info?


----------



## Phoenix1001 (Sep 19, 2012)

Yup that sounds about right, welcome to the club!

A few things to reasearch.

1. Candida overgrowth leaks toxic materials back into the body and ferments sugars which bacteria feed on.

2. Small intestinal bacteria overgrowth.(SIBO) pretty much does the same thing as candida stops food being absorbed so it ferments in the colon- this can tie in with constipation.

3. Some people might say its TMAU, which I'm not so sure about but It's worth considering.

4. Some people go on the theory you have a broken anus haha, I'm not sure about this one as I'm sure you can fart normally? I can anyway!

5. Dental problems?? Such as bacteria in the mouth/ acid reflux.

6. Some sort of disease manufactured by fucking aliens!!!!

Try all of the above bar 6.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

1. Candida overgrowth leaks toxic materials back into the body and ferments sugars which bacteria feed on.

do you have a resource on that?


----------



## Phoenix1001 (Sep 19, 2012)

I typed in candida & leaky gut this was the first page. http://www.nationalcandidacenter.com/leaky-gut/

People can call candida pseudoscience or a scam or whatever they want but it makes sense to me as a theory.

All I know is when I put ACV up my A-hole something's come out which look like they shouldn't be in there. Candida? Parasites? I'm just going on my results. One bit had roots with blood on the tips, so leaky gut seemed like a possibility.

Oh yeah Santhy I forgot to mention intestinal parasites.


----------



## Common Response (Dec 26, 2009)

Another thing to consider is the affect of anxiety/fear (often subconscious or unnoticeable) on your digestive system, either as the primary cause, or a contributor to the severity of your condition.

It is well documented that fear/anxiety can trigger a permanent/chronic fight flight response.

This stress response halts or slows down various processes such as digestive systems to focus on the perceived stressor situation and typically causes negative effects such as incomplete digestion.

Often, as a social consequence our symptoms (fbo), we may be subjected to fear and anxiety.

These responses become automatic and are extremely difficult to switch off or even recognise.

Many try things such as alcohol, and drugs, but these end up contributing to the individuals problems.


----------



## santhy (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the info *Phoenix1001.* This has given me some stuff to look into (especially 2.) , although I'm curious, how would dental problems affect me in such a way?

*Common Response* - I have also thought a lot about the psychological side of things, while I do experience these problems when I feel like I'm relaxed at times, it also occurs when I'm anxious. Often times it operates in a vicious cycle, in public I'm afraid of something happening and as a result I may be increasing the chance of it actually happening. It's just frustrating because I just don't know anything for sure.
If this is the case and it's feeding on fear and stress, what can I do about it? While I can't just switch it off (despite what some doctors have oh so helpfully told me to do) I'm open to suggestions of things that have helped others in the past.

Once again, thanks for the replies


----------



## Phoenix1001 (Sep 19, 2012)

pengu said:


> What the hell
> 
> I used to get that too
> 
> Are you any better?


Well digestion and such are a tad better only been doing it for a week so not sure about the smell issue. I don't really get the odor often, and it only really happens when I get really tense/nervous. Which is annoying because its not like a cut that you can physically see heal. I'm hoping it sorts out candida/parasites. It's just so ridiculous I feel like someone's playing a joke on me. Weird smell, no solid diagnosis, I can't really smell it. WTF. How is it even possible? argh...

And to common response, I really don't think anxiety can be a primary cause of this problem. There must be an under lying issue somewhere, I do agree with you that it's a factor with the odor. I have seen posts where people are being cured with seritonin boosters but I can't understand that really. I'm not attacking your suggestion it's just I've seen posts on this site of people saying it was all down to anxiety and that the cure is "within us" then 3 months later they're back on the site with no improvements. 
Cheers Phenoix.


----------



## santhy (Jan 29, 2013)

*Phoenix1001 *- The candida/parasite thing is all very new to me, but how is it diagnosed?
- I've had this for a while now

- I've given stool samples in the past (to check for H.Pylori) and there was no mention of parasites

- I've had both an anal ultrasound and an anorectal physiology test (basically what's outlined here http://www.birminghambowelclinic.co.uk/investigations/anorectal-physiology-tests/) and I was told that everything was normal.
- Plus I've had an endoscopy and lower intestinal ultrasound (both normal)

In all of these investigations, no one has mentioned anything about parasites/candida. Would they have shown up if they were present? What are the symptoms?

Thanks for the information


----------



## Phoenix1001 (Sep 19, 2012)

Well Santhy this is the problem about 70% of doctors say Candida isn't a real problem and diagnose most people with IBS. However a lot of natural doctors and health specialist/gurus say candida is a major problem and is responsible for lots of other ailments and can be part of the cause of diabetes which may or may not be true. So candida doesn't really get checked for by your standard MD, and parasites rarely show up in stool sample I don't know why. I've heard lots of people equate the odor to parasites or candida, these are people who now claim to be cured. So if I were you I'd search symptoms of candida and parasites on google. 
A guy who is on this forum called Hadenuff29 has a blog with some really good information from his own experience(I think he is or is almost cured) he's got some good theories and methods for healing. Search "My Tummy tantrum" into google it should be the first one. Read all his post and try to see where he's coming from. It might not be the cause of your odor but he has some tips on cleansing and diet which could help. 
Look at your diet- some things may need to be eliminated for awhile e.g meat, dairy, wheat. 
Good luck you're not alone and I recon this can be healed. 
Phenoix


----------



## Common Response (Dec 26, 2009)

Stress, anxiety and fear, even if experienced for part of the day, will have continuous impact on digestion and corresponding side effects.

Unfortunately our chronic condition will continue to feed it causing your psychological issues to deepen.

The only way you can overcome the physical and psychological impact of such stress is through regular deep relaxation, and awareness practice.
As the mind & body cannot be separated, relaxation/awareness practice should be supplemented with physical exercise.

I recommend you join a meditation or yoga group but also commit yourself to some form of regular jogging, walking, gym work, swimming, or other activity.

Such training has the ability to give you the strength to endure your condition as well as the power to reduce symptoms.

There is no doubt that psychological stress weakens us and worsens our symptoms.

.
It really depends on how badly you want to overcome or diminish the situation you find yourself in.

If you tackle meditation and physical exercise the same way you would if you were aiming for a Gold Medal in the Olympics, it will give you great power to deal with your life.

Importantly, until you have a diagnosis and a treatment plan which will work, practicing meditation/awareness/exercise is within your control.



santhy said:


> Thanks for the info *Phoenix1001.* This has given me some stuff to look into (especially 2.) , although I'm curious, how would dental problems affect me in such a way?
> 
> *Common Response* - I have also thought a lot about the psychological side of things, while I do experience these problems when I feel like I'm relaxed at times, it also occurs when I'm anxious. Often times it operates in a vicious cycle, in public I'm afraid of something happening and as a result I may be increasing the chance of it actually happening. It's just frustrating because I just don't know anything for sure.
> If this is the case and it's feeding on fear and stress, what can I do about it? While I can't just switch it off (despite what some doctors have oh so helpfully told me to do) I'm open to suggestions of things that have helped others in the past.
> ...


----------



## Sangfroid (Aug 21, 2011)

I think that it is our body's way of responding to stress, diverting it to the colon.

A ketogenic diet should help with IBS/Leaky gas and depression/anxiety to a great extent.

Avoid caffeine and try taking rhodiola, it may reduce anxiety/depression/stress and give you energy.

Take magnesium/calcium, a probiotic, a fiber supplement (psyllium husk) for good measures.

Jog for 30 minutes.

Drink lots of water.

Stop caring.


----------



## Phoenix1001 (Sep 19, 2012)

Sangfroid said:


> I think that it is our body's way of responding to stress, diverting it to the colon.
> 
> A ketogenic diet should help with IBS/Leaky gas and depression/anxiety to a great extent.
> 
> ...


So have you had and cured this problem sangfroid?

How long did it take you?


----------



## Sangfroid (Aug 21, 2011)

Phoenix1001 said:


> So have you had and cured this problem sangfroid?
> 
> How long did it take you?


I still have this problem, but with doing the things I've mentioned, the intensity and frequency are halved and it makes life easier.

Besides the odor reducing, my skin problems, sinus problems, ibs-c seem to disappear and it lessens a ton of anxiety/depression.

The diet can seem unsustainable, but with everything there is a tradeoff.

This is what helps for me, but obviously may not be the same case for others. I would recommend giving it a try for 30 days, and then you'll be able to conclude if the improvements are worth it or not.


----------



## santhy (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for all of the replies everyone.

So, I've been thinking about a lot of the things mentioned. I went to see my doctor today and mentioned the possibility of SIBO, parasites and/or candida overgrowth (plus I've my tummy has been particularly bloated and uncomfortable recently).
SIBO will be determined on the hydrogen breath test I'm taking in a few weeks (right?), and giving a sample should determine whether or not I have parasites. As for candida overgrowth, well he didn't mention anything, and apart from the 'spit test' I don't know of any others. Is there a more scientific test?

(side note: gotta love going to the doctor's and being made to feel like a hypochondriac, 'Try not to worry, and develop thick skin' isn't particularly helpful, but thanks anyway Doc)

It's just frustrating when you have such bizarre symptoms and don't know what it is you're even dealing with. The 'leaky gas' is what has most doctors stumped, none of them have heard of this before. And when I look at IBS-C sites and such, nothing seems to pop up. And on the mental side, while I understand that stress and things can cause constipation etc, 'leaky gas' (or whatever is wrong with me) seems so strange. Well, I'll see what the tests say.


----------



## santhy (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi WhereIBelong, I am prone to constipation and/or incomplete evacuation. I manage to get this somewhat under control through my diet (more fibre etc) although it does act up every now and again. I feel like I'm more likely to have an 'incident' when I haven't been to the bathroom for a day or so, but even when I do go it happens. 
Again, it's not a constant smell, it's just every now and then it'll be like I just passed wind except I have no control over it and I don't feel it happen, which is odd because according to my GI test, my sensitivity down there is fine.


----------



## Common Response (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi Santhy.

My understanding is that the "gas tests" will indicate if you have an intolerance, but don't determine why?

For example, on one day, after fasting, I was given a liquid drink high in lactose, and on another day was given a drink high in fructose.

If one has an intolerance to these substances either hydrogen, or methane, or both will be produced.

These gases will pass through the intestinal walls into our blood stream and find there way out through our breath.

You'll be given a gas anayliser which you blow into every 15 minutes for between 2 - 5 hours.

The severity of gas detected will indicate whether you are intolerant and how severe your situation is.

Unfortunately the tests don't indicate why you have such an intolerance.

The reason for such intolerance might involve one or many problems you might have.

The benefit of the tests is that to have a diagnosis for your condition allows you to manage your condition.

For example, if you are lactose intolerant, then you can modify your diet to eliminate all foods containing lactose.

Unfortunately, what I'm learning is that eliminating lactose and reducing fructose in my diet (low FODMAP diet) has only helped to considerably reduce my symptoms.

To reduce them from out of control want to die levels, to still offend with FBO levels but manageable.

I'm of the view that I'm also probably intolerant of foods for which there are no tests.



santhy said:


> Thanks for all of the replies everyone.
> 
> So, I've been thinking about a lot of the things mentioned. I went to see my doctor today and mentioned the possibility of SIBO, parasites and/or candida overgrowth (plus I've my tummy has been particularly bloated and uncomfortable recently).
> SIBO will be determined on the hydrogen breath test I'm taking in a few weeks (right?), and giving a sample should determine whether or not I have parasites. As for candida overgrowth, well he didn't mention anything, and apart from the 'spit test' I don't know of any others. Is there a more scientific test?
> ...


----------



## Common Response (Dec 26, 2009)

I agree with what you say P.

Other than to say that our resultant anxiety can make our situation many times worse.

The problem also with anxiety is that it can mask any positive results due to other things which you try.

Although we share the same symptoms each of us probably travels with a unique set of causes.

Any causes related to a physically compromised system probably can't be cured through meditation/exercise, but I'd say most of us have developed habitual anxiety patterns which amplify our symptoms or contribute with their own symptoms.

Think of two causes for your condition.

1. As a direct result of a compromised digestion system.

2. As a direct result of anxiety/stress.

Each has an ability to directly affect digestion and cause symtoms.

Living with a chronic condition with pain, embarrassing elimination patterns, and FBO, causing us to be marginalised socially, romantically, and vocationally, for many of us, must generate extreme stress levels and anxiety. Constantly living in such a way we lose awareness at how deep our condition has become. Further it eventually affects us through automatic response.

Chronic stress anxiety can impact considerably on our bodies and psychological status.

Basically we're exposed to a serious secondary condition.

Many will never know the benefit of regular meditation/exercise, but benefits are there to be accessed.



Phoenix1001 said:


> Well digestion and such are a tad better only been doing it for a week so not sure about the smell issue. I don't really get the odor often, and it only really happens when I get really tense/nervous. Which is annoying because its not like a cut that you can physically see heal. I'm hoping it sorts out candida/parasites. It's just so ridiculous I feel like someone's playing a joke on me. Weird smell, no solid diagnosis, I can't really smell it. WTF. How is it even possible? argh...
> 
> And to common response, I really don't think anxiety can be a primary cause of this problem. There must be an under lying issue somewhere, I do agree with you that it's a factor with the odor. I have seen posts where people are being cured with seritonin boosters but I can't understand that really. I'm not attacking your suggestion it's just I've seen posts on this site of people saying it was all down to anxiety and that the cure is "within us" then 3 months later they're back on the site with no improvements.
> Cheers Phenoix.


----------



## Dennis N (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm curious... are you taking some kind of pro-biotics regularly? Lack of enzymes and hydrochloric acid in your digestive track can lead to improper digestion of foods. Those partially digested foods begin to ferment and putrify. The odor you may be sensing may actually be coming from your mouth, although not constantly.

Try some pro-biotics. If you are over 50, you may also want to consider trying some HCL supplements, too. Adults lose 13% of their HCL every 10 years or so.

My favorite pro-biotics are Miso based products. Miso has the enzymes, amino acids and friendly bacteria we need to keep our digestive tracks functioning properly. Miso soup is probably one of the easiest ways to enjoy Miso and it comes in instant packs. Everyday a billion people throughout Asia enjoy miso based products.

There is one more possibility that I can think of, albeit a very rare one. I've had a number of crowns for my teeth over the years. Just over a year ago my wife complained about foul odors coming from me. We determined that it was coming from my mouth, but very intermittently. I brushed, I flossed and I used mouth wash and still the odor would come and go without warning. A few months later, one of my crowns fell out with it's post. The metal post was eaten half away. Apparently it had been going bad for some time, but I never realized it. Food would get trapped beneath the tooth and start to putrefy and blood would also accumulate.. Every so often a gap between my crown and gums would open and the odors would sneak out. If you have some older or very recent crowns, you may want to get those checked.


----------



## lisahermes (Feb 22, 2013)

Santhy- do you have a bad breath odor as well? Do you notice that the odor is worse when you are eating and right after you've eaten? Has anyone tried chlorella?


----------



## lisahermes (Feb 22, 2013)

Does anyone get this odor WHILE or shortly after they are eating ? Does eating and drinking anything make it worse?


----------



## santhy (Jan 29, 2013)

UPDATE

So I had my hydrogen breath test the other day. Fasted, then drank a fructose solution, breathed into a machine every 30 mins for about three hours. My levels were very low. So while this is good news because it means that I do not have fructose malabsorption or SIBO, I'm still in exactly the same position. I still don't know what's wrong with me. I gave in a stool sample last week and it came back negative for parasites.

I feel so lost, I just don't know where to even look now, I feel like I've done every test and none of them have shone light on why this is happening.

Does anyone know any tests I may have missed out? I've seen some stuff on other topics about cleanses and a whole bunch of other stuff, is this worth looking in to? Any recommended?

I did have a really strange symptom recently, I had a project to do and I was traveling all over town and generally very stressed but for the week or so that I was doing it, I didn't notice any 'accidents', but the moment I handed it in I had a bad bout of it, and it has been back to normal. It was definitely odd as I would have thought stress would make it worse. I don't know, it's all very strange.

Lisahermes - there probably is a correlation between eating and the symptoms, but I haven't been able to pin down types of food etc.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

^^does your coccyx ever hurt? when you sit down or try to stand up?


----------



## santhy (Jan 29, 2013)

westr said:


> ^^does your coccyx ever hurt? when you sit down or try to stand up?


Not all the time and it's not significant pain, but sometimes if I sit for a very long time it aches. It just seems like the standard 'I haven't moved and have put a lot of pressure on my tired butt' ache.


----------

